# USDAA will take over APDT Rally



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm sure this is old news to most everybody, but I didn't see anything about it here.

The United States Dog Agility Association (USDAA) will be taking over APDT Rally and the name will be changing to *World Cynosport® APDT Rally*.

This has caused some heartburn because USDAA is considered to be the most competitive US agility venue by many agility participants, while APDT Rally has been considered by many as a "fun" venue. I never completely agreed with that, but I know that is how some rally folks looked at it.

In any case, all the current APDT Rally registrations, scores and titles will be grandfathered in and there will be a transition to a single registry for both types of events. The current APDT Rally rules and regulations will remain in effect for now. 

IME, a lot of agility participants also compete in rally - or vice versa - so this does seem to make a lot of sense.

Sorry I didn't include the link to the announcements. Here they are:

APDT Rally Transitions to Cynosport APDT Rally

USDAA Announces Acquisition of Rally Obedience Program


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm glad someone took over APDT rally. It's a lot of fun and I know there are a lot of people (myself included) who enjoy their venue. It would be a huge shame if it had died out. 

That's really great news!!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

MrsBoats said:


> I'm glad someone took over APDT rally. It's a lot of fun and I know there are a lot of people (myself included) who enjoy their venue. It would be a huge shame if it had died out.
> 
> That's really great news!!


Yes it is. i expect that we will start to see some USDAA-sponsored dual events (agility + rally) where the locations permit it, which can only add interest to both.


----------

